
Tap. Pay. UK - squidi
http://officialandroid.blogspot.com/2016/03/tap-pay-uk.html
======
mchahn
Anything at all would be better than the current chip-on-card with my visa
credit card. Many terminal with the chip slot will sit there for a while and
then say "swipe card". When it does work it seems to take forever. Luckily
I've only run into one store, Home Depot, that demands the chip be used.

------
squidi
Does anybody know why the Android Pay rollout in the UK is so far behind Apply
Pay (launched July 14)? Also, doesn't it feel like this is the sort of thing
you would expect to be using on Android before iOS? (considering it had NFC
etc)

